# Moose,Elk,and Sheep lotteries



## KEN W

The lotteries are now in progress.....should know soon who got drawn.


----------



## woodpecker

Is it early to mid April already? :lol:


----------



## MossyMO

Just like the monkey said when his tail went under the lawnmower, "It won't be long now" !!!


----------



## bretts

woodpecker said:


> Is it early to mid April already? :lol:


I was thinking the same thing! C'mon moose tag!


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y

I wonder if I will go three for three on elk tags this year?

Damn I would be poor and fired after the season if that was the case!


----------



## wurgs

Heard they were going to draw last week but had computer problems. Bad luck to everyone else in the lottery


----------



## Tator

This is the response I got today from the NDGF

[/b]The lottery has been held, they are having problems getting information to load into the online services page for applicants to check the results, not quite sure when that will be available*

FYI

Tator*


----------



## jwdinius1

i was starting to wonder about that, since the lottery has been in progress for quite some time now according to the website!


----------



## ND decoy

I know exactly what happened. The computer came across my application and it was so busy laughing that it melted down.


----------



## AdamFisk

Lottery is done.
Maybe next year.


----------



## Tator

yep, next year


----------



## siouxhockey

0 for 3

I thought it was my year. I figured the extra few days were just to screw with me, but yeah, maybe next year.


----------



## wurgs

Denied, Denied, Denied!


----------



## twopopper

Checked at work this afternoon, DENIED!!!!!!!

Just went on now to check for my son, and it says lottery in process!
Whats up with that?


----------



## jwdinius1

I just checked too and still said lottery in progress!!
Maybe we went 3 for 3 and the computer has a system overload!! :beer:


----------



## wburns

Denied Denied Denied


----------



## joebobhunter4

it still says in progress for me to?? o well... itd be killing me if i hadnt drawn my sheep tag already


----------



## faithsdave

Cow elk, E3. :sniper:


----------



## jaredm_22

Didn't expect it to happen, but got drawn for any elk, E3! Can't wait for September :beer:


----------



## wurgs

faithsdave, jaredm best of luck! Hope you shoot straight. :sniper:


----------



## ND Native

Online it says lottery in process. Got an email

Any elk E4 in September. Can hardly wait.


----------



## KEN W

I recieved a letter today saying I drew a cow Elk in E2


----------



## jwdinius1

so if i havent recived an email/letter im probably 0-3?
Thats ok the moose hunt would conflict with my antelope in wyoming anyway. :beer:


----------



## morel_greg

no luck for me. 0/3


----------



## Deertiger

My dad was drawn for an E3 cow tag.


----------



## spoiler92

0-3


----------



## utahhunter1

I went 0-3 here in utah as well not even general deer season tag. I will probably be depressed for the rest of the year now.


----------



## joebobhunter4

0 for 2. finally could check today


----------



## dirtymike

utahhunter1 said:


> I went 0-3 here in utah as well not even general deer season tag. I will probably be depressed for the rest of the year now.


Does this mean you cant even shot a deer this year. I am not sure how other states work.


----------

